# Workin' Like a Dog



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Had the Mutt in my office again today. A bit of cramming for the CGC test this weekend.

She was wonderful. Ris met a new person today and, by the second time she said 'Hi' to him, was comfortable enough to let him pet her. Two of my male coworkers had no problems petting Risa and Ris was fairly comfortable with letting them do so. She's still a bit leery around the one but he got to pet her as well. I was VERY pleased when two of my coworkers were in my office today while I had Risa on my lap (40-lb lap dog!). Due to the positioning of my desk, there was no escape if she wanted to leave. She was uncomfortable but she allowed them both to pet her even though she was trapped and wasn't doing things on her own terms.









For the most part, she was quiet when people passed by my cube. If someone was talking to her and seemed like they wanted to pet her, she would turn and look at me. "This person is talking to me, Mom. What do I do?" Since I knew they wanted to see her, I would tell Risa "Go say 'Hi'" and she would get up and go over to them. Even though I was still sitting in my chair and wasn't right alongside her to back her up. At least 2 people petted her that way. 









I'm very pleased with how well Ris behaved today. She even felt comfortable enough to nap! WTG Wuss Dog!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Risa!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

sounds like she did great! Best of luck with the CGC as well


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Way to go Risa!







and good luck with the CGC test ~


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's a good girl Ris!!


----------

